# Pensioners Medical Benefits



## Grapeshot (3 Jul 2013)

Get ready it's only a matter of time before Tony Clement comes after retired CF and RCMP members to increase their medical plan contribution rates! See the story at link to see what this government wants do to retired Public Servants:

http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/07/02/tories-take-aim-at-staffs-health-care-contributions-eligibility-amid-crack-down-on-public-sector-benefits/

If past performance is an indicator, both us and then the RCMP will soon follow. 

Let your MP know that you will not accept any reductions in your hard earned retirement benefits!


----------



## maniac (7 Jul 2013)

what an idiot,  maybe in the cabinet shuffle we'll get him as CDS.  This is one demographic of the population you don't mess with, they will vote (if provoked) to take out the Conservatives once and for all and ensure you are down as far as the liberals were in the last elections.  Good luck Tony!


----------



## CombatDoc (7 Jul 2013)

maniac said:
			
		

> what an idiot,  maybe in the cabinet shuffle we'll get him as CDS.  This is one demographic of the population you don't mess with, they will vote (if provoked) to take out the Conservatives once and for all and ensure you are down as far as the liberals were in the last elections.  Good luck Tony!


We may get him as MND in the upcoming cabinet shuffle, but he will never be the CDS.


----------



## ModlrMike (7 Jul 2013)

Let's get some perspective before we get a knot in our collective faces. For example, my PSHCP premium is roughly $60 per month (for 4 claimants). Under the proposal that should double to $120. I accept that for those with a more modest pension that could be a fair hit, but for most it should be relatively easy to absorb.

What has the public servants in a tizzy is the requirement to have more than two years service to qualify for a pension. The government wants to extend that to 10 years. We already have that in the CF, so the impact of that initiative should be nothing to us.


----------



## dapaterson (7 Jul 2013)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Let's get some perspective before we get a knot in our collective faces. For example, my PSHCP premium is roughly $60 per month (for 4 claimants). Under the proposal that should double to $120. I accept that for those with a more modest pension that could be a fair hit, but for most it should be relatively easy to absorb.
> 
> What has the public servants in a tizzy is the requirement to have more than two years service to qualify for a pension. The government wants to extend that to 10 years. We already have that in the CF, so the impact of that initiative should be nothing to us.



Vesting in the CFSA part I is two years, not 10.


----------

